
Vultr announced $2.5/m vps - Elect2
https://twitter.com/Vultr/status/836953461694550016
======
sitepodmatt
Very interesting that this price point is feasible given the high costs of
IPv4 addresses alone - I presume each instances get one public ipv4. Add
staff, network (in some quite expensive places such as Tokyo & Singapore),
servers, marketing, platform development, and a commitment to quality that
puts them beyond all the poorly ran low end OpenVZ hosting companies _.
Impressive. (_ current customer - found this via HN - no $ affiliation - but I
am tough customer to please and I'd say they are near enough on par with
Linode)

